# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Θυροτηλεόραση 2 καλωδίων σε 12 διαμερισματα

## maikal

καλησπερα 
ξερει καποιος τη συνδεσμολογια για θυροτηλεοραση ctc  2καλωδιων για δωδεκα διαμερισματα 
σε παλια καλωδιωση 6 καλωδιων  χωρις μερεμετια .
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων .

----------


## stam1982

Σχεδιο δεν εχει η ctc;

----------


## chipakos-original

Με μία απλή αναζήτηση υπάρχουν τα πάντα

----------


## maikal

Εχει στο προσπεκτους μια εικονα χωρις πολλες λεπτομεριες !
αν εχει πχ καθε οροφος πεντε διαμερισματα ποσα καλωδια και πως θα συνδεθουν δεν αναφερεται .

----------


## maikal

> Με μία απλή αναζήτηση υπάρχουν τα πάντα



αν ξερεται που μπορω να βρω θα ειναι πολυ χρησιμο 
ευχαριστω

----------


## vasilllis

https://www.google.gr/search?newwind...31._2ZXyRlGPxs

Το πρώτο εχει

----------


## her

> Εχει στο προσπεκτους μια εικονα χωρις πολλες λεπτομεριες !
> αν εχει πχ καθε οροφος πεντε διαμερισματα ποσα καλωδια και πως θα συνδεθουν δεν αναφερεται .



Δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο όσο το νομίζεις. θα πρέπει να βάλεις και διακλαδωτήρες. πρέπει να ανοίξεις κουτιά διακλαδώσεων σε καθε όροφο.
Μην νομίζεις οτι επειδή είναι 2 καλωδίων ειναι εύκολο. Συμβουλέψου καλύτερα επαγελματια. τα διαμερίσματα ειναι πολλά.

----------


## maikal

> Δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο όσο το νομίζεις. θα πρέπει να βάλεις και διακλαδωτήρες. πρέπει να ανοίξεις κουτιά διακλαδώσεων σε καθε όροφο.
> Μην νομίζεις οτι επειδή είναι 2 καλωδίων ειναι εύκολο. Συμβουλέψου καλύτερα επαγελματια. τα διαμερίσματα ειναι πολλά.



ευχαριστω !

----------

